# 721 QZR vs 724 QXE vs 724 OE



## laketrout (Dec 20, 2015)

First post - need help on deciding. We got 12+ inches on 12/15 and it took me 2 back breaking hours of shoveling. Time for a blower.

Denver is ~65" of snow a year. Mostly 2-6 inches, but get a 12+ every year or 2. Concrete driveway 30' x 40' plus 120' of sidewalk.

I'm thinking 95% of the time the 721 is the best option. Quick, light, easy to use, small storage space. But that other 5% is nagging me, leading me to think the 724 QXE might be the best compromise for easy to use and also handle the bigger stuff. The 724 OE would handle anything, but is big, heavy, and hard to turn.

Another concern is there just doesn't seem to be that many reviews on the QXE. I would think with the personal pace, if you try to push it hard into a big pile, it will activate the self-propel full bore - not good.

Thoughts? Thank you for your experienced insight.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

What brands are you talking about????????????????? *ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It sounds like you've already decided. Go with the 721 and on those few heavy storms just plan on being a little slower and maybe having to work a little harder.


----------



## laketrout (Dec 20, 2015)

Yea, sorry, they are all Toros:

721 QZR = single stage
724 QXE = hybrid? w/ personal pace
724 OE = 2 stage


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum laketrout. I have a 2008 model 421QZE Toro single stage that is identical to the new 721 model. In the seven years I have owned it, I have never had any mechanical problems other than the expected paddles and scraper bars. It has gone through snow over a foot deep and never complained when pushed hard in EOD snow.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

I just got a used 621-QZE, still haven't used it [no snow]. It will be my primary machine,when I get hit with big storms I'll use the D28+.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I would most likely get the 721qzr with electric start


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

The personal pace will not activate unless you are pushing on the personal pace bar. So it wont go full throttle in you push it into a pile


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

NJHonda said:


> The personal pace will not activate unless you are pushing on the personal pace bar. So it wont go full throttle in you push it into a pile


and the more you push on the bar the faster it will go so going slow shouldn't be a problem


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

I live in Cleveland, OH and bought a 721QZE (like the 721QZR but with electric start) last winter. We had 60.6" of snow last winter:

Winter 2014-'15 Review - Another Cold and Snowy Winter

I purchased this machine because of how easy it is to store, easy to maneuver, easy to get in/out of the garage around my cars, etc.. It has not disappointed. I've had no problems cleaning snow right down to the pavement. I had no issues with the end of driveway snow. Even the salesman at the dealer tried to get me into a compact Ariens 2 stage for the same price, but I didn't want something cumbersome - the Toro is a pleasure to use.

We had one big 12" snow and I thought about going out there mid-storm to clear snow before too much had accumulated, concerned about what the 721QZE could handle. I had nowhere to go so instead I decided to wait until it stopped to see what it was capable of. Again, I didn't have any issues clearing my 3 car wide driveway.

I've never used the electric start because of how easy the pull start is. I think it will be a good machine for 98% of the snows I'll encounter based on last season. Once every other year there may be a large snow where the machine will be overwhelmed - I'll just go out mid-storm and do a pass before it all accumulates. This is an acceptable tradeoff for me considering how convenient I find moving/storing this single stage.

EDIT: Consumer reports said the 721 was much better than the 724 at clearing snow. Many people on here may not like their methods or conclusions, but no one else is comparing as many machines under identical conditions. I just used it as one more data point in my decision.


----------



## laketrout (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks - I was actually leaning towards the 724 QXE since it's just a little more $ and is actually in stock - the 721 I would have to order.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

the 724 QXE is a wonderful machine. Best of both worlds. Im sure you will be happy. Toro knows what they are doing


----------

